# Struggenti canzoni d'amore



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Su indicazione apro questo thread.
Le più belle e le più appassionate canzoni d'amore.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Baciarsi prima di lasciarsi con questa canzone di sottofondo


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)




----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Questa so che piace, in genere


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Questa, per gli innamorati soli di notte


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Questa, per chi ha un partner un po' troppo importante


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Questi, per quelli un po' più  grezzoni


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Questa per gli innamorati delusi (comunque stupenda lei e la canzone)


----------



## feather (27 Novembre 2019)




----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Io ADORO Beth Hart.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Su indicazione apro questo thread.
> Le più belle e le più appassionate canzoni d'amore.


----------



## feather (27 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questa per gli innamorati delusi (comunque stupenda lei e la canzone)


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)




----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2019)




----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2019)

Bellissima. Uno dei testi più belli.


----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2019)

Per chi è innamorato dell'amore...per chi non si accontenta. In tema col forum...


----------



## Lara3 (8 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


>


Vabbè che il tuo amante sia francese.....


----------



## Lara3 (8 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè che il tuo amante sia francese.....


Vabbè... vi ho annoiato con le canzoni francesi ?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vabbè... vi ho annoiato con le canzoni francesi ?


Sai che i nostri cugini ci trattano con disprezzo ,spesso e volentieri ...ah...les italiens..con un'aria di riprovevole commiserazione ....
Io ci ho lavorato: pensano ai razzi loro; in più in Italy stanno facendo man bassa di tutte le aziende possibili, visto che i nostri governi non sono mai stati nazionalisti come i loro.
Solo per questo ,poi riconosco che una canzone ,bella e internazionale è patrimonio di tutti e non ha patria.


----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2019)

Dalaras, uno dei più importanti e noti cantanti greci.
La mia preferita.
Anni fa conobbi il suo violinista.
Era con la moglie nell'albergo e si faceva la baby sitter in spiaggia.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dalaras, uno dei più importanti e noti cantanti greci.
> La mia preferita.
> Anni fa conobbi il suo violinista.
> Era con la moglie nell'albergo e si faceva la baby sitter in spiaggia.


 ?


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?


Una luce oscura d'amore
Adoro scuotere il sangue
Nella tua terra ho dimenticato i tempi assassini
Una luce oscura d'amore
i coltelli dell'amore
In gioventù il corpo delle percussioni
Una ferita che esplode in profumi di baci e musica
Vestire il mondo deserto nudo
Ferisci quel profumo di bacio versato

Almeno credo...
Io ci capisco 3 parole in croce.
Lui https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Dalaras#Anni_settanta lo vidi in concerto in un locale tanti anni fa, ad Atene.
Non riuscii ad arrivare alla fine perché tutti gli spettatori fumavano e l'aria era divenuta irrespirabile.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dalaras, uno dei più importanti e noti cantanti greci.
> La mia preferita.
> Anni fa conobbi il suo violinista.
> Era con la moglie nell'albergo e si faceva la baby sitter in spiaggia.


?


danny ha detto:


> Una luce oscura d'amore
> Adoro scuotere il sangue
> Nella tua terra ho dimenticato i tempi assassini
> Una luce oscura d'amore
> ...


no, no ! Mi riferivo alla baby sitter


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?
> 
> no, no ! Mi riferivo alla baby sitter


Eravamo in una piccola pensione di un'isola graca







e sentiamo un tipo nostro vicino che suona benissimo il violino.
Ci fermiamo ad ascoltarlo. Parliamo un po', lui ci racconta di essere il violinista di Dalaras in un disco (che poi comprai, su sua indicazione).
Conosciamo la sua famiglia, aveva dei bambini piccoli e una giovane e bella baby sitter che li accudiva.
Una sera al porto nell'oscurità vediamo lui e la baby sitter in un localino intimo sul mare, poi li vediamo dirigersi verso la spiaggia, dove si baciano.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eravamo in una piccola pensione di un'isola graca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mamma mia ....


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Su indicazione apro questo thread.
> Le più belle e le più appassionate canzoni d'amore.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> mamma mia ....


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2019)

La passione , più che altro...
Questo sì che era un lento!
Mezzo secolo fa era scandalosa; la mettevano ancora negli anni settanta....e se agganciavi una con un lento simile....


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

?


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> La passione , più che altro...
> Questo sì che era un lento!
> Mezzo secolo fa era scandalosa; la mettevano ancora negli anni settanta....e se agganciavi una con un lento simile....


Bisogna ballare almeno una volta nella vita questo lento .


----------



## Lara3 (12 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> La passione , più che altro...
> Questo sì che era un lento!
> Mezzo secolo fa era scandalosa; la mettevano ancora negli anni settanta....e se agganciavi una con un lento simile....


O anche questo:


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?


Scusa. Sbagliato e poi impallato il telefono


----------



## bettypage (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## bettypage (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


>


Ero alle elementari


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Ridateci quel Renga.


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## bettypage (13 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ero alle elementari


Io sarei nata quasi vent'anni dopo ma battiato ne ha fatto una cover meravigliosa più recente.


----------



## bettypage (13 Dicembre 2019)

Pavarotti tocca l'anima in questa




Vinicio mi ha aiutato a comprenderla meglio


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


>


Ma tu sei sicura di avere... Cos'era? 23 anni?


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sicura di avere... Cos'era? 23 anni?


Nata nel 1991. Però i miei gusti sono questi... e ne potrei mettere ancora molte


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)

questa la adoro. Anche se I’m on fire è forse la mia preferita di Bruce


----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## ladyred (13 Dicembre 2019)

mi fermo
Ahaha


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Su indicazione apro questo thread.
> Le più belle e le più appassionate canzoni d'amore.


----------



## stany (16 Dicembre 2019)

La più grande....


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> La più grande....


Una delle più belle. La amo.
Va ricordato, ovviamente, che la melodia musicale deriva da questo brano


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

Ma a proposito di ispirazioni, molto nota è quella relativa a questa canzone.
Che è struggente.


----------



## stany (18 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Struggente, nostalgica,profonda,difficile da interpretare. Non a caso , Lei....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Struggente, nostalgica,profonda,difficile da interpretare. Non a caso , Lei....


Meravigliosa.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a proposito di ispirazioni, molto nota è quella relativa a questa canzone.
> Che è struggente.


Jannacci è in assoluto sempre il più tragico, al confronto Dè André è uno zuzzurellone.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

Credo che con Ti te se no si sia raggiunto l'apice. Una delle canzoni più belle ma allo stesso tempo più tristi in assoluto della musica italiana.
Dopo El portava i scarp de tenis, qui dovrebbe esserci la versione originale (lato B), decisamente più bella di quella rifatta anni dopo.
Dispiace per i non milanesi che non comprenderanno il testo, ma è (anche) una canzone d'amore bellissima.
E' la storia di un uomo povero, che lavora a Milano e ne contempla le ricchezze, ma si sente un ricco quando carezza il volto della moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che con Ti te se no si sia raggiunto l'apice. Una delle canzoni più belle ma allo stesso tempo più tristi in assoluto della musica italiana.
> Dopo El portava i scarp de tenis, qui dovrebbe esserci la versione originale (lato B), decisamente più bella di quella rifatta anni dopo.
> Dispiace per i non milanesi che non comprenderanno il testo, ma è (anche) una canzone d'amore bellissima.
> E' la storia di un uomo povero, che lavora a Milano e ne contempla le ricchezze, ma si sente un ricco quando carezza il volto della moglie.



A proposito dell’età dell’oro.


----------



## ipazia (30 Dicembre 2019)

"...Amore Amore
Tutti vogliono solo addomesticarti
Amore Amore alla fine
impigliati tra i tuoi denti
L’amore è un animale selvaggio
Cadi nella sua trappola
Ti fissa negli occhi
Incantato quando il suo sguardo ti colpisce
Per favore per favore dammi del veleno..."


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Amori proibiti...

Ps: come chitarrista peró è bravo, cita una famosa canzone di George Michael: Careless Whisper


----------

